# Help with a baby pigeon please



## Aladdin (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello,

I am so grateful to have found this site - today at work - I found a baby pigeon - its not a weeny one it has its primary adult feathers, I think it was mauled by a cat or similar as its back and under its wings have no feathers and you can see where it looks plucked - it had a damaged thigh - but seems to be standing up with that apart from its foot which is bend back wards - I immediately gave it water - and the only food I had to hand at work was a small piece of water melon.

I got some corned beef from our canteen and feed it hourly with water and pea sized balls of the corned beef - its emaciated and its breast bone looks quite pointy and sticky out - this little sweetie after the first two sittings feeding - started to screech at me and flap its wings begging for food - a neighbour keeps homing pigeons and kindly gave some seed - so tonight when I got home I mixed up some weetabix with porridge oats and between me and the pigeon got some "proper food" into him/her 
I am worried about the digestion system not having grit? how do I get grit where from? if the foot doesn't heal - I am prepared to keep this bird - there was something about it shaking its wings at me and screaming for food that has bonded me to it 

Can you please help and guide me? i have taken in injured birds before but never seed feeders - starlings sparrows etc that you can feed a little cat food to till they have recovered?

Should I just take the bird to a wildlife centre? I dare not give it to the RSPCA (I'm in the UK) as they tend to just euthanize them  so I don't trust them at all.

thank you in anticipation


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Aladdin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am so grateful to have found this site - today at work - I found a baby pigeon - its not a weeny one it has its primary adult feathers, I think it was mauled by a cat or similar as its back and under its wings have no feathers and you can see where it looks plucked - it had a damaged thigh - but seems to be standing up with that apart from its foot which is bend back wards - I immediately gave it water - and the only food I had to hand at work was a small piece of water melon.
> 
> ...


I'm not in the UK, but have read enough from members who are to know that taking it to the RSPCA or most anywhere else for that matter isn't a good idea. 
Your baby sounds like it's doing ok, except for the foot of course, and you have some experience so I would say just keep doing what you're doing. Is there any way to post a picture of the bird and specifically the foot? Also, if you think the bird was bitten or scratched by a cat, it really needs to be put on antibiotics as cats saliva has something in it that can kill birds pretty quickly. There will be others along with more information. For now, you've got the bird and it's safe and that's a good thing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Aladdin,

All cat caught birds risk developing pasteurella septicemia from the bacteria that cats carry in their saliva, so they are routinely treated with a course of synulox or they receive an injection. If you let us know where you are we might be able to point you to a sympathetic vet or wildlife centre. DEFINITELY not the RSPCA!!!!

Don't worry about grit until he is eating seeds by himself, then just provide grit in a separate dish and he will eat what he needs.



> there was something about it shaking its wings at me and screaming for food that has bonded me to it


Amazing, isn't it? The same thing happened to me...It isn't just the squeaking and wing twitching, it is the way they make direct eye contact at the same time.

Cynthia


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you Lovebirds, I will get a photo asap - the little lovely was in a box with holes put in then in another box - but I work in a noisy environment and it didn't get much peace - its currently in the spare bedroom in a large indoor rabbit hutch - the plastic bottom and cage top kind - I have towels wrapped around the cage a little food and water - I got a Pyrex round bowel (fairly large) lined it with an old towel then lined that with kitchen towel and put the baby into the middle - I also placed a few bricks around the hutch, I don't know whether to keep it with the bowl - I thought if it was "out" of it tomorrow a box with the side cut out would be better.

I will phone up the vets tomorrow with regards to the scratches - it seems pretty bright eyed from what it was and likes to flex its wings and screech for food when I go near it, bless it it is soo soo sweet.

My main concern is the feeding - the neighbour who keeps homing pigeons said to give it about sixteen bits of the pigeon food - but this baby needs to be built up - its breast bone is really pointy. 

It was some feeding session when I got home from work - I had gooey fingers the baby was trying to open its mouth and feed like my fingers were a beak - we got there in the end  , and I got it to wash its beak off with the water then I settled it down - I was wondering should I give some baby bird food till its stronger? or stick with the seed feeding? I am at a loss to exactly how old it is - so will post a photo of it, it has some funny yellow strands coming out of his head and neck, all in all looks like a grown bird apart from its smaller - everyone thought it was an adult - I had to explain it wasn't it was a baby with the yellow bits still around the head and neck area.

Thank you again - I feel so much better being here - I want to do my best for it, and its been a while since I have had any rescue birds.

x


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 9, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Aladdin,
> 
> All cat caught birds risk developing pasteurella septicemia from the bacteria that cats carry in their saliva, so they are routinely treated with a course of synulox or they receive an injection. If you let us know where you are we might be able to point you to a sympathetic vet or wildlife centre. DEFINITELY not the RSPCA!!!!
> 
> ...



Aw thank you Cynthia - I have a very good vet that will give treatment - Hubby will have to take him/her up tomorrow - if I cannot get the bird seen in the morning - thank you for the warning - I would hate to loose this little one its just so sweet, your right tonight when I got it out of its little box it was opening its beak and gently pecking at my mouth - I was choked at how it has taken to me.

I am not far from a wild life center - years ago I rescued a huge crow - I thought it was a raven - but it was a very well fed crow! there is also a wild life center further afield but to get there I would have to tide the baby over till the weekend, I am near Gatwick and Godstone - Godstone has the British wildlife center and I cannot remember the name of the gatwick one that took the crow - its late but I will check tomorrow but it would be great if you could find a good center near me - I am in Croydon - the edge of so anywhere near would be great.

thank you again xx


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would absolutely supplement feeding with baby bird formula, at least for a few days until the keel (the breast bone that is sharp) gets a bit padded. Kaytee is a common brand, but any of them will work. This is a popular feeding method that makes it easy on you and the baby:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

Just mix the formula with water until it is the consistency of melted ice cream. Let it sit for a few minutes, then add more water if needed; it will thicken while it sits. Baby should learn very quickly to stick his beak in the hole and eat (this is how the parents feed them, by the baby sticking its beak inside the parent's beak). Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Aladdin said:


> its late but I will check tomorrow but it would be great if you could find a good center near me - I am in Croydon - the edge of so anywhere near would be great.
> 
> thank you again xx


Hi Aladdin,

You are very lucky living in Croydon. You can take the baby pigeon to London Wildcare which is in Wallington, just down the road. 

The address is: London Wildcare, Beddington Park, Church Road, Wallington, SM6 7NN. They are open from 8am until 8pm for casulaties.

I volunteer there so I know its a good place and of course we take pigeons.

Tania xx


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 9, 2008)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Aladdin,
> 
> You are very lucky living in Croydon. You can take the baby pigeon to London Wildcare which is in Wallington, just down the road.
> 
> ...



Hi Tania,

I have sent you a message - I am not far from you at all! thats great! what days are you there? maybe I can pop baby up when your on duty!

Here is some photos of baby, he is much better this morning and his foot isnt so bent - he is standing on both legs - which is good and was around the food bowels (although I am not sure if baby has tried to eat)


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 9, 2008)

maryjane said:


> I would absolutely supplement feeding with baby bird formula, at least for a few days until the keel (the breast bone that is sharp) gets a bit padded. Kaytee is a common brand, but any of them will work. This is a popular feeding method that makes it easy on you and the baby:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding
> 
> Just mix the formula with water until it is the consistency of melted ice cream. Let it sit for a few minutes, then add more water if needed; it will thicken while it sits. Baby should learn very quickly to stick his beak in the hole and eat (this is how the parents feed them, by the baby sticking its beak inside the parent's beak). Good luck and keep us posted.


Thanks for the advice - I will get some formula today and start asap when I get home from work x


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Ingrid,

I have sent you a PM too.

He is definitely the size to eat seed but he may need supplemented feeds which i think you are going to do. I won't actually be there until Friday eveining ( after 6pm) so if he is doing Ok and you are doing Ok you could bring him along Friday evening or I am there Saturday all day...........

It's up to you. If he is doing fine then great, but if you think he isn't then take him down as soon as you can.
He is quite cute!!


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all, Hi Tania,

Oh what a lovely feeding time had with him tonight - he was jumping on my lap and chasing my hand sticking his little beak into my hand then opening his mouth! Hubby went to the shops in search of a decent size syringe got some - then cut of the needle end - scooped up some of the oat/weetabix/seed mix and he said he went for it really well stuck his beak in and had two feeds whilst I was at work.

I came home from work and gave him a good top up - he just kept taking the food till his crop was full to the brim - I wrapped him in a towel and cleared away the bowel and tissues - swabbed his beak and he was so suggled up on my chest - so sad  I put some hamster bedding and made a little circle in the corner of the hutch and he has settled right down and gone to sleep 

I keep telling myself its all for the best, but feel quite sad - I am sure he will latch on to you and your work friends Tania - he is a lovely little thing. 

He seems to be showing interest in the seed today as well - there was quite a sprinkling on the floor! so he is doing what he should be doing - he just needs that helping hand to give him a boost.

Thank you everyone again for your help and advice xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Ingrid,

I can understand how you feel. Baby and young pigeons are very endearing especially when they rush up to you for food - it is good that he is pecking seed though as that is part of his growing up.

No-one is forcing you to take him to us as you are doing a good job, but I guess you have to remember that he is a pigeon and should really go with other pigeons whe he can learn to fly and fend for himself These things he can do at London Wildcare as he will be socialised with other pigeons of a similar age and when a little bit bigger put out in the large aviary so he can learn to fly.

It's always hard to let go to something so sweet and needy but he won't always be like that!!

Tania xx


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Aladdin,
I have read throughout your thread and wonder how is your baby coming along. How about a little updating. Many thanks. Gladys


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Gladys,

I don't know if Ingrid is checking the site or receiving notifications by post, so she might not post again.  She is probably too upset.

I am sure she won't mind me posting the PM that I received from her 4 days ago:



> I am so upset - Mick passed away tonight on my chest. I got home from work and prepaired his food - only to find him slumped on the side of the cage - he looked like he was "fitting" he was very cold and gasping - I put him up my top on my chest and my hubby got some warm previously boiled water with a touch of sugar - I gave him drips of water. He had a body spasam after about an hour and died.
> 
> I held him for a while and an air pocket was forming in his leg - like a balloon I dont know but it would appear he had a punchured lung??????? he showed no signs of lung problems??? I am now wondering if he would have been better off at the wild life center? his head kept tilting backwards - so I got hubby to come on here and read up on that pv thing - but the bubble in his leg was terrible


Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Gladys,
> 
> I don't know if Ingrid is checking the site or receiving notifications by post, so she might not post again.  She is probably too upset.
> 
> ...


OH, that's so sad. If you speak/write to her, tell her we're sorry that this baby didn't make it.


----------

